# Jiraiya : Underated or Overrated?



## Ziggy Stardust (Oct 31, 2018)

What do you feel about this character's general standing amongst the minds of NBd'ers in recent times? Has he gone up or down generally?


----------



## Shazam (Oct 31, 2018)

Fairly rated by most has outliers like most characters though.


----------



## Muah (Oct 31, 2018)

there were at most 5 ppl in the worl capable of beating pein and he was one of them.

madara doesnt count because i think he was dead at that point

killerbee
A
obito
oonoki
and jiriya.

and they werent even capable of killing  pein just capable of possibly beating if circuimstances allow.


----------



## The_Conqueror (Oct 31, 2018)

Mostly fairly rated but under-rated by Uchahia fans

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blu-ray (Oct 31, 2018)

The_Conqueror said:


> Mostly fairly rated but under-rated by Uchahia fans


Now now. Can't leave out the Kisame and Kakashi fans.


----------



## Isaiah13000 (Oct 31, 2018)

Fairly rated by most people on this forum, maybe overrated by a very small portion of people and underrated by an even larger portion. But I'd say as a whole he's fairly rated for the most part.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Grinningfox (Oct 31, 2018)

A bit of both if we’re being totally honest


----------



## Buuhan (Oct 31, 2018)

Usually he's fairly rated, but there are a few who underrate him.


----------



## Jackalinthebox (Oct 31, 2018)

Grossly overrated by many

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Serene Grace (Oct 31, 2018)

Usually fairly rated, but overrated by a few outliers and underrated by butthurt posters


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Oct 31, 2018)

One of the most consistently overrated characters ive seen in ANY Vs forum on ANY topic. AND THAT is fucking saying something let me tell you. The NBDs love for Jman is fucking something to behold from the outside looking in man.

Here, characters like Kisame and Kakashi and Hidan...Yes there are one or 2 individuals who take these characters WAY too far, but i would never call them overrated, cuz like 2 people dont mae a consensus.

However, Jiraiya has his own cult on this site...A LOT of people, EASILY approaching a dozen posters, worship that man and blow him WAY out of proportion...And VERY consistently.

To the point I, and many other posters watching the way they carry on, wonder if we are talking about the same damn character.


----------



## Hi no Ishi (Oct 31, 2018)

Bit of both, but mostly rated fairly. 

Maybe like 2 people think he could solo pain in a neutral fight, 2 more think he is being wanked severely whenever he beats Konohamaru.

Pretty much the only people who would ever say, because he is a Sannin, are his haters

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Troyse22 (Oct 31, 2018)

Criminally overrated, easily the most overrated of any character in NBD history, and I survived the Minato and Itachi wank era. Itachi wankers back then have NOTHING on Jiraiya wankers atm. 

Problem is Sannin wankers are very large in numbers, and it's actually growing, it's fucking scary.

You can even see how overrated he is, as people are saying hes rated fairly, he's blatantly not.

Selective reading is a trait of "The Legendary Denialists"


----------



## Hazuki (Oct 31, 2018)

too much underated for some guy
i don't think that lots of people* really understand how really strong jiraiya was*

the fact that he was abble to fight alone  pain ( who had intention to kill)  with no aknowledge ,  with perfect coordination and jiraiya was  in an emotional fight against his studiant ( wondering why nagato became like that ), that  just prove that it was the most difficult fight of all the manga in my opinion
pain never even hurt jiraiya until he ambushed him from behind after the sannin was going home and regret about nagato destiny
and still , jiraiya with one hand was still abble to put a good resistance against all the 6 path in the same time who had just one goal : kill jiraiya

from all his fight  the only  serious fight was against pain , and there were so much plot jutsu (* super senjutsu* *rasengan on the only path who can absorb jutsu* or being ambushed and lost an arm  when jiraiya was going back home  )

*just those 2 fact are totally unfair in the principle  of the manga that kishimoto created*

jiraiya main fight wasn't fair , kishimoto used all his tricks to kill jiraiya in the worst unfair fight ever in the manga

however pain still admit his inferiority if it was a fair fight with aknolwedge
and lots of very high level ninja praised jiraiya severales times ( jiraiya might be the most praised in the manga )

that's why i think that we still don't know how really strong jiraiya was in a *fair fight one on one *
( pain with no aknoledge with intention killer and perfect coordination is deadly for almost anyone in the manga but even knowing that i have the feeling that kishi could have make jiraiya the winner of the fight if it wasn't for the worst plot jutsu i have seen in the manga

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Troyse22 (Oct 31, 2018)

Hazuki said:


> jiraiya was in an emotional fight against his studiant ( wondering why nagato became like that ),



It's not like it effected his combat capabilities or KI, he outright said it's his DUTY to bring him down



Hazuki said:


> that just prove that it was the most difficult fight of all the manga in my opinion



Wut?



Hazuki said:


> pain never even hurt jiraiya until he ambushed him from behind after the sannin was going home and regret about nagato destiny



Because Jiraiya ran like a coward, he stated he would die facing just three paths in combat

He had to split them up and use genjutsu to win.



Hazuki said:


> jiraiya with one hand was still abble to put a good resistance against all the 6 path in the same time who had just one goal : kill jiraiya



Jiraiya had a brief exchange with the paths, this is literally like people saying Itachi beat Bees acrobat because he countered a couple of strikes and had to run.



Hazuki said:


> from all his fight the only serious fight was against pain , and there were so much plot jutsu (* super senjutsu* *rasengan on the only path who can absorb jutsu*



He literally said before he jumps at him that he needs to check out his ability in CQC.



Hazuki said:


> jiraiya main fight wasn't fair , kishimoto used all his tricks to kill jiraiya in the worst unfair fight ever in the manga



Same could be said for Kisame, why don't people give him the same credit?

Dude was always nerfed, or didn't have KI, yet his low end feats vs his one of maybe 3 counters in the entire kage level bracket

Give him AND OTHER CHARACTERS the same credit and we can start talking about this k?



Hazuki said:


> however pain still admit his inferiority if it was a fair fight with aknolwedge



Jesus Christ...

He said if Jiraiya had full knowledge he may have won

This would be a Deva restricted Pein, since Pein clearly didn't wanna cause village level destruction and wipe out Innocents in his village, whom he actually deeply sympathizes with.

If you think SM Jiraiya is beating Pein actively exploiting Deva...



Hazuki said:


> we still don't know how really strong jiraiya was in a *fair fight one on one *



Same goes to Kisame.


----------



## Epicnessbeyond (Oct 31, 2018)

Definetley overrated. Having him above people like A3, Muu, Gengetsu, Ohnoki, Danzo, MS Sasuke, and MS Itachi is just plain overrating him. At least I can understand the argument for him against Kisame, Guy, and Kakashi but the rest is just wank. People think Yomi Numa stops anything in its tracks and that Frog Song is the most unstoppable jutsu.


----------



## Isaiah13000 (Oct 31, 2018)

I don't mean to specifically call any one individual out here but I can already predict that the same people who will say Jiraiya is overrated are going to fall into one of these categories:

Master supporters who think Kakashi and Guy are among the strongest Kage levels who can one-shot most non-God tiers with "Kamui GG" and Seventh Gate "Juudara pressurizing speed" plus Hirudora and that both can easily beat Jiraiya. 
Edo Kage supporters who think Muu, Gengetsu, & A3 are all way above Jiraiya and that he is useless against all three of them.
Uchiha supporters who think that even SM Jiraiya is likely to be one-shot and unable to deal with Amaterasu or Susanoo Arrow from MS Sasuke.
Say under no circumstances can he defeat Pain even though Pain said he can, and think that placing him on par with Itachi is overrating him even though Itachi said they are equal.
Simply people who claim to not be biased against Jiraiya yet seem to have a mental breakdown in every thread related to him (hell even in threads that have nothing to do with him) and go off on a tangent insulting his fans and their debate skills.
So really, I wouldn't put much stock into the "Jiraiya is vastly overrated" comments because these same people have repeatedly proven themselves to have a lowly view of him and his supporters.


----------



## Troyse22 (Oct 31, 2018)

Isaiah13000 said:


> So really, I wouldn't put much stock into the "Jiraiya is vastly overrated" comments because these same people have repeatedly proven themselves to have a lowly view of him and his supporters.



Yeah fuck everyone using canon information to counter Jiraiya wank they're all idiots, all Jiraiya hype is absolute.

[HASHTAG]#JiraiyadefeatedJJObito[/HASHTAG]
[HASHTAG]#TheAkatsukiWereScaredOfHim[/HASHTAG]

Feats are a secondary source, bordering on fanfiction
Statements are the authors intent, he writes those!


----------



## Azula (Oct 31, 2018)

If he doesn't get his deserved (high) position, then I feel he is underrated in that sense.


----------



## Kisame (Oct 31, 2018)

I think he's fairly rated considering the evidence that is presented for and against him.

However, he seems to easily bring out emotion from both his haters and his supporters when discussing him. The anti-factiom is more vocal with oosts, but the pro-faction spam ratings which is not much better.

There are only a few posters who don't get heated for or against Jiraiya despite having different opinions.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Streak (Oct 31, 2018)

Both...Like every character. People who take the statements regarding him as gospel are on the overrating side. People who think SM Naruto >> SM Jiraiya because of Fukasaku's statements are on the underrating side.


----------



## Trojan (Oct 31, 2018)

underrated by butthurt itachi/Kisame's fans
fairly rated by the rest.


----------



## Troyse22 (Oct 31, 2018)

Streak said:


> Both...Like every character. People who take the statements regarding him as gospel are on the overrating side. People who think SM Naruto >> SM Jiraiya because of Fukasaku's statements are on the underrating side.



To be fair people who say SM NARUTO.>SM Jiraiya don't rely on that statement as that statement is referencing their SMs.

There is respectable arguments to be made for one being superior to the other imo, it's not like the gap between them is significant.


----------



## Troyse22 (Oct 31, 2018)

Hussain said:


> underrated by butthurt itachi/Kisame's fans
> fairly rated by the rest.



Fairly rated by JJ Obito amirite?


----------



## Santoryu (Oct 31, 2018)

Overrated in the sense that people think he's comparable to the likes of Pain and Itachi. 

There are hardly any posts underrating him as of late. Even people who consider him overrated place him near the top of Mid Kage .


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Oct 31, 2018)

Overrated. You'll find the ones who tend to overrate him tend to say he's not underrated or that there's a bit of both. 

Anyone who believes the following overrates Jiraiya:
- Jiraiya can beat Itachi
- Jiraiya can beat Oro
- Jiraiya can beat Pain in a straight up battle
- There is no difference in capabilities between Jiraiya and Naruto's Sage Modes
- Jiraiya can use Sage Mode in battle without the Ni Dai Sennin
- Naruto did not surpass Jiraiya in the Pain arc

There are other popular fandoms which have similar delusions, but this is a thread about Jiraiya.


----------



## Streak (Oct 31, 2018)

SuikodanFlight22 said:


> To be fair people who say SM NARUTO.>SM Jiraiya don't rely on that statement as that statement is referencing their SMs.


We must be talking about different people since I've only ever seen that as the sole justification.


----------



## Lawrence777 (Oct 31, 2018)

Most reasonable assumption of Jiraiya's power level from my pov is his ability to maybe under great circumstances beat Itachi. 

But if someone thinks he's just average kage/akatsuki level I generally think that's underrate though.


----------



## King1 (Oct 31, 2018)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Overrated. You'll find the ones who tend to overrate him tend to say he's not underrated or that there's a bit of both.
> 
> Anyone who believes the following overrates Jiraiya:
> - Jiraiya can beat Itachi
> ...


@Hussain does not approve of this


----------



## Icegaze (Oct 31, 2018)

overrated 
pretty much like the way kisame or gai is
the lack of consistency in the author portrayal and retcons are the reasons behind it

a frog katas jiriaya should have been able to beat the 3 paths in cqc. so according to DB4 he is above them without resorting to tactics
in manga however it was shown they would have murdered him


----------



## King1 (Oct 31, 2018)

SuikodanFlight22 said:


> Sannin wankers are at the top of my "bring them down" list. *And I will succeed,* either through subtle means (which have been working as of late) or a more direct approach


 
Troy is my fav poster here.  
He is so direct and does not care if he is going against the majority. He believes he will succeed.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Oct 31, 2018)

King1 said:


> @Hussain does not approve of this



Find the link to Minato and all will be clear.


----------



## Maverick04 (Oct 31, 2018)

Ziggy Stardust said:


> What do you feel about this character's general standing amongst the minds of NBd'ers in recent times? Has he gone up or down generally?


In the NBD, Jiraiya is kinda overrated..He's given abilities that he cant really use..He is given feats that he hasnt really shown..He is pit up against characters who he doesnt stand a chance against but still somehow comes out on top just because his fanboys have placed him on a pedestal..And no this isnt an Uchiha fan rant from me either inb4 someone tries to quote me..Coz thats what I am seeing here..Jiraiya fans seriously believe that all the other fandom are against them..Lmao..Its a freakin anime character..At the end of the day noone really cares..And also people here might say that there is only a small portion of NBD posters who overrate Jiraiya, but the problem with that is, this small portion of the NBD posters are some of the most active ones in this forum


----------



## Ziggy Stardust (Oct 31, 2018)

Isaiah13000 said:


> I don't mean to specifically call any one individual out here but I can already predict that the same people who will say Jiraiya is overrated are going to fall into one of these categories:



It's easy to make a list of what you think are untenable positions *without actually explaining it.* Can you debate these stances - and well at that? Or are you just going to slink in the corner when your premises are undressed and spam the ratings emoji... like every other Jman fan here? Before I answer your questions, understand that I'm prefacing these match ups under normal settings and not some advantageous fallacy where Jman is already prepped and in Sage Mode. If you start invoking Sage Feats, the response will be _how does he get there_?



Isaiah13000 said:


> Master supporters who think Kakashi and Guy are among the strongest Kage levels who can one-shot most non-God tiers with "Kamui GG" and Seventh Gate "Juudara pressurizing speed" plus Hirudora and that both can easily beat Jiraiya.



Yes. Jman does get one-shotted by either of these. Kakashi is likely to just Kamui Jman right off the bat.



Isaiah13000 said:


> Edo Kage supporters who think Muu, Gengetsu, & A3 are all way above Jiraiya and that he is useless against all three of them.



I need to explore Gengetsu further before I comment, as for the other three,  they kill Jiraiya. Jman can hurl a long ranged attack at either flying duo but nothing will finish them quickly enough to deter JInton gg. As for A3, he just tanks everything Jman does and blitzes him given that the only comparison of their speed favors the Raikage immensely.



Isaiah13000 said:


> Uchiha supporters who think that even SM Jiraiya is likely to be one-shot and unable to deal with Amaterasu or Susanoo Arrow from MS Sasuke.



Pretty much dude. He hasn't proven himself reflexive enough to rebuke either. If he had one decent feat of sensing he may have a fighting chance against Ama, but Sasuke can use his Blaze Release back-to-back. And this is an attack that A4 only just cleared by inches after allegedly building up *bijju levels of chakra* for a Shunshin. This is the same guy who makes base Minato look like a statue :

*Link Removed*

Jiraya doesn't really stand a chance here, and if you can prove he dodges either ama or Susanoo arrow based of his own merits, be my guest.



Isaiah13000 said:


> Say under no circumstances can he defeat Pain even though Pain said he can



If only Pain's statement refered to a mano-e-mano contest where Jiraya faces down 6 paths at once. It doesn't. Let's look again at what's being said

*Link Removed*

We later find out his "secret" is that the _real one is not among them_, but rather hiding in some vat away from the battle. Jiraya - with his infiltration skills - could subvert the paths and confront Nagato himself, who is largely defenceless without the path's power. That is not the same standing up to pain 6 v 1, where the old pervert has weighed his chances against better circumstances :

*Link Removed*

This hype has been debunked.



> and think that placing him on par with Itachi is overrating him even though Itachi said they are equal.



Itachi was lying. We know it is a lie because Itachi is not afraid of the title Sannin as he suggested. He has a reason to lie, sparing Jiraya's life in doing and it's portrayed as a lie within the same volume:

*Link Removed*

This hype has long been debunked. If you disagree, please tell me what would've happened if Itachi had used the same paralysis genjtusu on Jman as he did with Oro when they were staring at each other in the hallway.




Isaiah13000 said:


> Simply people who claim to not be biased against Jiraiya yet seem to have a mental breakdown in every thread related to him (hell even in threads that have nothing to do with him) and go off on a tangent insulting his fans and their debate skills.



Mental breakdown. Lol, you guys get soo upset every time someone challenges Jiraya that all sorts of ad hominems are sent flying across in emotional barrels of turmoil. Just recently I dared to say that Itachi would dismantle Jiraiya (which he does) and this is the response I got :



JuicyG said:


> …. The racist guy is still allowed on forums?



And then a poisoning of the well in another discussion in which my political views aren't at stake



JuicyG said:


> Let's start by saying your racist ass doesn't even deserve anybody's time of day here, not even sure why the mods decided that having someone with your sort of mindset even begins to do good for the forums.



I've never discussed anything outside of Naruto with the poster above, so it's clear he's just leveraging my political affiliation in a Battledome debate because he doesn't like my views on Jman. At least, when I insult the cult of Jiraiya, it's almost always relevant to the topic matter. Here is another comment I received for daring to say Kamui solos Jiraiya (which it does):



Blood Gifter said:


> Low IQ mouth foaming pest like you disgust me. Your not even worth enough to be dirt under my foot



The poster above didn't elaborate past this point. On top of being emotionally charged and not staying on topic, Jiraiya fans seem to upvote any post in support of him regardless of the logic being used. For example, in my first ever thread featuring , one poster commented that Jiraiya could use his ninjutsu arsenal while gathering the chakra to summon Ma and Pa, and that he didn't choose to with a summon out, despite Gamaken getting dismantled by the Animal Path while Jman did nothing to help him. He also claimed that many of his techniques, such as the _Lion's Mane_ and _Yomi Numa_ could be used without hand seals because Jiraya's hands were sometimes off-panel when these techs were activated. The logic wasn't just bad, it was so blatantly bad that even a  remote analysis of what being said fails at the first hurdle, yet it received 7 upvotes. This is more than just some random group of posters with poor logic, you guys are willing to jump on any argument for Jman despite thinking about the post first. More than enough proof that your fanatic devotion of this character impairs your critical thinking skills to the point where debating is less relevant than just stating one's opinion, upvoting the posts similar to that opinion and downvoting the posts disagreeing with it. You guys are the cult of Jman. *You even sound the same when posting in this thread :*



Shazam said:


> Fairly rated by most has outliers like most characters though.





The_Conqueror said:


> Mostly fairly rated but under-rated by Uchahia fans





Isaiah13000 said:


> Fairly rated by most people on this forum,





Buuhan said:


> Usually he's fairly rated





The Death & The Strawberry said:


> Usually fairly rated





Hi no Ishi said:


> but mostly rated fairly.





Hussain said:


> underrated by butthurt itachi/Kisame's fans
> fairly rated by the rest.



Are there not, at the very least, other synonyms for the word _fairly_?



Isaiah13000 said:


> So really, I wouldn't put much stock into the "Jiraiya is vastly overrated" comments because these same people have repeatedly proven themselves to have a lowly view of him and his supporters.



What you consider _lowly_ is just an objective view of both, yeah. You haven't grasped this because you're thinking with your erection as opposed to your brain.


----------



## LostSelf (Oct 31, 2018)

I think he's overrated in the way people act. They make it look like others Kage levels (mid tier kages) are ants to him. When you see him low-diffing (mid diff at most) Hebi Sasuke or when you see him reacting to the Raikage's top speed from 20 meters or always tricking Gai/Ei, reacting to them the entire fight because he's such a trickster, you see he's overrated.

Or when you see he beats Sage Mode Kabuto, or when he can beat Gaara only using Gamabunta (him not fighting). Or when, in the face of a jutsu he can't counter (Kamui, for example), people try to put said jutsu versus Hashirama as if that invalidated anything.

There's a list of overrated jutsus/characters that entered that list _only_ because they defeated a Sannin:

Kisame
Amaterasu
Genjutsu (Tsukuyomi even)
Speed (Even Raikage/Gai level of speed)
Gai
Kakashi
Kamui
Hirudora
Hebi Sasuke
MS Sasuke
Itachi
Susano'o

And I know there are more. But I've never seen so many things/characters entering the overrated list because "people said they can beat a Sannin" wich is ridiculous, as much as I respect everybody.

So yes, Jiraiya (Sannin in general) is overrated, greatly.When you see his fans calling everything overrated, meaning they can't even gasp at the idea of their character losing, you see said character is overrated. It's how you'd act if you see people saying Konohamaru beats Pain.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shazam (Oct 31, 2018)

No point in these types of threads.

Those who think he's weaker will say he's overrated.

Those who think he's stronger will say he's either underrated or fairly rated. 

The same division remains. And nothing changes.


----------



## Maverick04 (Oct 31, 2018)

LostSelf said:


> reacting to them the entire fight because he's suck a trickster


When did he suck a trickster???


----------



## LostSelf (Oct 31, 2018)

Maverick04 said:


> When did he suck a trickster???



Such* my bad. Didn't have my coffee. the word suck makes no sense in that sentence.


----------



## Ziggy Stardust (Oct 31, 2018)

LostSelf said:


> Or when, in the face of a jutsu he can't counter (Kamui, for example), people try to put said jutsu versus Hashirama as if that invalidated anything.



Yes, this is another weird argument. When all is lost, just compare Jman to Hashirama? And then his fans are trying to say he's _fairly _rated.



Shazam said:


> No point in these types of threads.
> 
> Those who think he's weaker will say he's overrated.
> 
> ...



The point is to find out which side is more objective in their view. The people who compare Jman to Hahsirama when he's pitted up against a technique he surely looses against, or those that _deny_ he should be compared to Hashirama when pitted up against a technique he surely looses against. Are the people who think he's stronger debating under universal tenets of logic: Occam's razor, the burden of proof and an objective analysis of literature? Or are they just people who state their opinion in a thread, downvoting opposition while upvoting corroborating views?


----------



## LostSelf (Oct 31, 2018)

Ziggy Stardust said:


> Yes, this is another weird argument. When all is lost, just compare Jman to Hashirama? And then his fans are trying to say he's _fairly _rated.



He's fairly rated skill wise (most of the time). In my eyes the Sannin are overrated for other things. Behavior and the "I activate my trap card: Portrayal. It nulifies your feat with my opinion on the author's intent here" trend.

But skills wise I agree he's a top fighter and near Itachi. Imo the strongest Sannin not counting Edo Tensei by a good margin.


----------



## Shazam (Oct 31, 2018)

Ziggy Stardust said:


> Yes, this is another weird argument. When all is lost, just compare Jman to Hashirama? And then his fans are trying to say he's _fairly _rated.
> 
> 
> 
> The point is to find out which side is more objective in their view. The people who compare Jman to Hahsirama when he's pitted up against a technique he surely looses against, or those that _deny_ he should be compared to Hashirama when pitted up against a technique he surely looses against. Are the people who think he's stronger debating under universal tenets of logic: Occam's razor, the burden of proof and an objective analysis of literature? Or are they just people who state their opinion in a thread, downvoting opposition while upvoting corroborating views?



That depends. 

Not every poster that says he's fairly rated will agree on everything about Jiraiya's standings themselves, let alone being compared to those you think he's overrated.

You have to find the marginal deviation zone. AKA outliers. 

Some will grossly overrate, and some will grossly underrate. But the most consistent posters will rate them fairly. 

Usually a poll helps to narrow down the views of most.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## The_Conqueror (Oct 31, 2018)

Ziggy Stardust said:


> Are there not, at the very least, other* synonyms for the word fairly*?


synonyms: justly, equitably, impartially, without bias, without prejudice, without fear or favour, with an open mind, open-mindedly, even-handedly, objectively, neutrally, disinterestedly

reasonably, passably, tolerably, satisfactorily, sufficiently, adequately, moderately, quite, rather, somewhat, relatively, comparatively


----------



## Hi no Ishi (Oct 31, 2018)

The_Conqueror said:


> synonyms: justly, equitably, impartially, without bias, without prejudice, without fear or favour, with an open mind, open-mindedly, even-handedly, objectively, neutrally, disinterestedly
> 
> reasonably, passably, tolerably, satisfactorily, sufficiently, adequately, moderately, quite, rather, somewhat, relatively, comparatively


Beat me to it!


----------



## Ziggy Stardust (Oct 31, 2018)

The_Conqueror said:


> synonyms: justly, equitably, impartially, without bias, without prejudice, without fear or favour, with an open mind, open-mindedly, even-handedly, objectively, neutrally, disinterestedly
> 
> reasonably, passably, tolerably, satisfactorily, sufficiently, adequately, moderately, quite, rather, somewhat, relatively, comparatively



All words that describe the fashion in which his fans rate him amirite...


----------



## Zero890 (Oct 31, 2018)

Do you have people saying that his jutsu can be dodged bt any Jonin and that his feats can be replicated by Konohamaru and is it supposed to be overrated? 

The majority of those who really have a problem with him and think that, is because they think that it is absurd that he can beat people like A3 or Itachi.


----------



## Hi no Ishi (Oct 31, 2018)

Ziggy Stardust said:


> All words that describe the fashion in which his fans rate him amirite...


hat·er
/ˈhādər/
_noun_

a person who greatly dislikes a specified person or thing.
"a man hater"
INFORMAL
a negative or critical person.
"she found it difficult to cope with the haters"


----------

